# Help setting up wall mounted salt-water aquarium



## okorkie (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,

I have a question relating to the setup of a salt-water aquarium. I have never owned fish or an aquarium in the past, but I do know that I want a salt-water aquarium because of the colorful fish and the type of tank that I have.

I recently purchased a wall-mount aquarium (http://www.aussieaquariums.com/panoramic.html 10.5 gallons). I have already mounted the tank to the wall and have located an AC power outlet to behind the unit. My question is this: what additional equipment do I need (I realize this is a wide open question from the reading I have done)? It came with a fluorescent light and a filter which is probably designed for freshwater.

Do I need a different filter? Do I need a pump to oxygenate the water? Do I need a heater? Is it possible to set up a salt-water aquarium without all of this? This tank is on my living room wall, but the other side of the wall is a bedroom closet which could be used to connect additional equipment if necessary.

I am confused by the amount of information available out there.

Thanks for any help in advance, Owen


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not to sure but I don't think that tank would be good for marine due to the size...or more so the width. How wide is it?
Maybe one of the guy in the know on here could explain more.
Best of luck though, saltwater is awesome :wink:


----------



## okorkie (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,

The dimensions are my wall mounted unit is: 69.0" x 15.7" x 4.5"

-Owen


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

IMHO they are only capable of keeping SMALL Tropical or Coldwater fish in them, Marines NO

But that is my opinion


----------

